# Bought another car



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My love affair with a 66 Chevelle got the best of me and I bought a real SS today. I've been wanting one of these at a REASONABLE price for 10 years. I couldn't believe I got this for the price I paid. Time will tell when it gets here from Florida if it was a deal. No original drivetain left. It has a newer 454 and unknown 4 speed. It has a BOP rear axle under it so I will most likely swap it into the GTO and put the 12 bolt from that under the Chevelle. Factory A/C car with gauge package and came with a 3 SPEED console shifted manual. Interior is pretty rough and it has rust but he drives it every week.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Like you don't have enough on your plate already, Mitch!!! Looks like a cool project..:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Like you don't have enough on your plate already, Mitch!!! Looks like a cool project..:cheers


Gotta live up to my board name....:lol:
Just get the interior in shape, sand off that pumpkin paint and drive it like I stole it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Blaze orange is the color of November in Minnesota, at least it won't get mistaken for a buck.
Congrats on the purchase, at least you can have a BBC in that car without the purists cursing you.:cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

:willy:


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Sweet ride Mitch, I like the Chevelles too and the 66 SS is a classic.

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice buy mitch. Me and my grandfather are still looking for a 69 camaro to fully restore. We just havent found the right one yet.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Gonna have to change that name to"Way Too Many Projects"...... .Good lookin ride....Would look good in surf blue.......JB.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice buy, Mitch. Looks like a decent car. My favorite year Chevelle is the '66....like it much better than the '67, and the '68-up's don't come close. Lean and mean. Driving it will keep you motivated to get that GTO pieced together!!! I LIKE the Orange on that car, too!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jerry64 said:


> Gonna have to change that name to"Way Too Many Projects"...... .Good lookin ride....Would look good in surf blue.......JB.


:rofl: 
I have known for years what color a 66 will be here. Aztec Bronze It was a one year only color and my dad bought a 66 Malibu new in that color. I have seen very few real SS cars in that color and it will stand out in a crowd. I was trying to work with a guy in MI with a real Aztec Bronze SS with original drivetain but I couldn't justify (or afford) 10k for a project car...:willy: This car was originally Lemonwood Yellow so I won't feel bad about changing that...


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

My friend who owns "Classic Corner" has a Bronze 396 SS vert....It is sharp.He still owns several SS's he bought in the 66/67......nice cars......JB


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Halloween colors! looks like a nice project...if you need a heater box, and they are the same as a GTO, I got one you can have....:cheers Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Halloween colors! looks like a nice project...if you need a heater box, and they are the same as a GTO, I got one you can have....:cheers Eric


If its not the same I need a rust free heater box, and I'll give you some money for it, mine has a hole in it.

I had a 66 Malibu, and 67 SS396 4sp, solid cam, 4.88 gear, dual carters on it, fastest car I've ever owned, that was in 90. Love the Chevelles. 66 has the best front end, 67 has the best rear. Both have the cool sail panels.

Hopefully this car is more car than project!! Gotta get it to MN before the snow falls, or just put snow tires on it and drive it, worry about the rust in the spring..


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have seen your other projects and this car doesnt even qualify- its done
Seriously though nice ride - I love the lines of that year congratsarty: How much did you pay- we all want to know what you think a great price is for a car like that??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> I have seen your other projects and this car doesnt even qualify- its doneSeriously though nice ride - I love the lines of that year congratsarty: How much did you pay- we all want to know what you think a great price is for a car like that??


:rofl::rofl: It's supposed to be in driving condition, so yeah, it's done compared to my other stuff.

Couple more pics, courtesy of Jetstang. He lives close and went to check it out. At first I thought the paint was so faded it was chalky but I realized it's shiney enough to reflect the house it's sitting next to. No one was home at the time and he didn't want to look like he was casing the joint so these are taken from the road. I think the color is more true. It looks orange. When I first saw the car on ebay, I thought it was red and didn't bid on it for a few days until I talked to the seller. He told me it was orange...



OK, price. I have been watching real 138 VIN 66 Chevelles sell for stupid money for 8 years. I've seen gutted rolling shells sell for upwards of 6k. I got this complete, (hopefully) driving car for 6.5k


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Halloween colors! looks like a nice project...if you need a heater box, and they are the same as a GTO, I got one you can have....:cheers Eric


Eric, It's a factory A/C car, so I need that set-up. Yes, they are the same across the GM A body line. The seller bought a standard set up for it years ago but it wouldn't fit and he didn't know why. I don't think he knew it was an A/C car. 
If your's is for A/C, lets talk..:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a 67 GTO A/C box...AND a non A/C one....let me find them and I will send you a PM.....this afternoon.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> If its not the same I need a rust free heater box, and I'll give you some money for it, mine has a hole in it.
> 
> I had a 66 Malibu, and 67 SS396 4sp, solid cam, 4.88 gear, dual carters on it, fastest car I've ever owned, that was in 90. Love the Chevelles. 66 has the best front end, 67 has the best rear. Both have the cool sail panels.
> 
> Hopefully this car is more car than project!! Gotta get it to MN before the snow falls, or just put snow tires on it and drive it, worry about the rust in the spring..


Jet, I got a non A/C one for you also...will PM


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I have a 67 GTO A/C box...AND a non A/C one....let me find them and I will send you a PM.....this afternoon.:cheers


Thanks, Eric. It will most likely get a Vintage Air type upgrade in the distant future but I need something to fill the holes till then.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> If its not the same I need a rust free heater box, and I'll give you some money for it, mine has a hole in it.
> 
> I had a 66 Malibu, and 67 SS396 4sp, solid cam, 4.88 gear, dual carters on it, fastest car I've ever owned, that was in 90. Love the Chevelles. 66 has the best front end, 67 has the best rear. Both have the cool sail panels.
> 
> Hopefully this car is more car than project!! Gotta get it to MN before the snow falls, or just put snow tires on it and drive it, worry about the rust in the spring..


Like this...light surface rust, no "extra" holes!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

TMP, Message sent to your personal e-mail.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Like this...light surface rust, no "extra" holes!


That would be great, I can paypal you what you want plus shipping, let me know.
I just rechecked mine, looks the same, but mines already been patched and has lots of rust.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

TMP, Any news?? :willy::willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> TMP, Any news?? :willy::willy:


The transporter was supposed to pick up the trailer in Willacoochee GA around noon today and it wasn't ready until 2:30 eastern. I talked to him enroute from there on his way to P'cola. He is supposed to meet Sean around 7:30 this evening to load it. He figures to be here Saturday evening.
Time sure crawls when you're waiting....

You get any of that severe weather down there from the inland hurricane ? We have a lot of trees/branches down but nothing like the tornadoe melee thru Illinois and east. I have a 4 sided fabric "boat garage" and it was trying to fly into the woods. I went out at 10:00 last night when the gusts where really strong and moved the end dump trailer next to it to block the wind. It was still there this morning..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No bad weather here, but it did hit 85 and high humidity, miserable outside, too humid. 72 low, but the cool weather is coming back tomorrow afternoon. 
I have been watching your weather on the news, sounds real nasty.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I bet you are like a broke kid in a candy store right now. You'll probably be looking out the window every time you hear an engine noise. Hope the car is good. Let us know and post some pics when you get it..:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> I bet you are like a broke kid in a candy store right now. You'll probably be looking out the window every time you hear an engine noise. Hope the car is good. Let us know and post some pics when you get it..:cheers


I didn't work all week due to weather and lack of work too, so it's REALLY been dragging. Feels like a month ago I made the deal...:willy:
I'm not expecting it until evening so I'm trying to not think about it .....YET.....
I have a set of Pontiac Rally II's with 235/255 tires mounted and ready to install. I put a set of NOS SS center caps on them. I'll take a pic later when I'm out in the shop. Those fugly 3rd gen Camaro wheels and whitewalls gotta go....
I also have a plan of action for a new interior and weatherstripping kit but I want to see what else is missing from the interior before I order it. So far, it looks like 1k in parts will get mostly new interior. I imagine another 4-5 hundred to have it installed.

NOT that I've been obsessing with it, or anything like that...

I should order the interior for the GTO at the same time and get a "package" deal.....:cool and a complete interior for my 70 Chevelle.........and weather stripping kits for both.....it just goes on and on.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, it arrived about 3:30 this afternoon. She's quite a bomb.... It is pretty solid but a hodgepodge of pieces and not a lot of "quality" installation happening. I found the date stamp on the frame and since there isn't much but rust left of the trunk floor, I cut an access hole to the top of the frame rail. I found the matching VIN so it's the original frame and a real SS car. I knew the build date was the first week of May from the trim tag but the date on the frame is my birthday !! Must have been "meant to be" that it is now in my possession. 
It has a Borg Warner 4 speed and a BOP rear axle. I haven't run the numbers yet to know what they are from. The engine is supposed to be a 90's 454 and it doesn't have provisions for a mechanical fuel pump or z-bar pivot ball. It has a "custom" cobbled set-up for the z-bar and an electric fuel pump mounted at the tank.
I got both quarter skins, a patch panel for the left fender, a new door shell, a 7 piece trunk floor and a core support with it, so I guess I really paid about 1k less for the car with all that included. Here's a few pics of it in MY yard.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:cheers Congrats on the delivery, cool it was built on your birthday, but is it the same year? I have to check my 66 and see if it's a 65 frame, who knows. All the chrome and stainless looked good from the street.
Does it run and drive? Little Ghetto engineering, lol.. If your happy, I'm happy, congrats!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> :cheers Congrats on the delivery, cool it was built on your birthday, but is it the same year? I have to check my 66 and see if it's a 65 frame, who knows. All the chrome and stainless looked good from the street.
> Does it run and drive? Little Ghetto engineering, lol.. If your happy, I'm happy, congrats!


Are the car and I the same age ?? Not quite.....I'm a tad older.
It does run and I drove it around the yard but none of the tires match and they're ALL weather checked. I wantot get my other set of tires on before I take it down the street. Ran into a snag with the bolts for the center caps being too short. Manual steering and drum brakes makes for a work out.
The flor does have rust holes under the pedal area, as is common, but the rockers and kick panels are quite solid. Nothing like the GTO was ... The trunk floor is gone as are the body mounts and the frame holes are rusted out too. The frame does have some rust issues that I will need to deal with eventually. It is rusted significantly at the rocker to dog leg seam under the left door. Speaking of the frame. There are NO BOLTS holding the body to the frame .... It appears he, or someone, tried to remove them and they are ALL broken off. Gonna be a major PITA to get all those out... I'm glad he supplied a door because of the "dent" too. The dent isn't what I figured he was concerned about. The whole bottom is rotted off and filled with bondo. It also has safety inspection stickers on the windshield from 74 thru 85 from IOWA. I thought it was rather rusty for a southern car. All in all, it's a pretty solid start and a LOT less work than the GTO, so I'm OK with what I got for the price.
Ghetto engineering..:rofl:....yeah, big time. But it's nothing I can't remedy.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

IOWA?? At least it's south of YOU!! Sucks about the body mounts, lucky the body didn't fall off in a corner!. Well, when you get all your cars done and are ready for another, I got a friend, lol.. He's got a 64 Chevelle BBC sitting on flats, but ex drag car w/ fuel cell and 4 sp. Maybe if you get back down here next winter I can take you up there, Troy, AL. Have fun with the 66! Your happy, but could of been better, but you got the parts to fix it and a running 454 4 speed car, cool stuff!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Glad your baby made it home Mitch and just as happy a great car is in the hands of someone who will make it new again. The birthday thing is way too coincidental, you're right, it was meant to be! Now, get crackin'! arty:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase. I like the color though that doesn't seem to be a common sentiment.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Jeff, I got the butt ugly wheels off. How do you like these ?
Before...


After...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks way better with some meat in them wells. Light em up yet?


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Looks way better with some meat in them wells. Light em up yet?


I agree. I like the look of beefy rubber between the rim and the road.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Looks way better with some meat in them wells. Light em up yet?


I drove it to the DMV this afternoon to transfer the title and tags. It won't be back on the road this year. Upper arm bushings are gone, basically metal to metal and the idler arm flops up and down an inch. The manual steering box has 1/4 turn of play in it. I have every piece to rebuild the entire suspension and steering here that I bought at a swap meet a few weeks back.

Transmission seems OK but the linkage is so sloppy and out of adjustment that it jammed between gears twice and I had to slide under to unlock the 3-4 rod....... felt like I was 19 again...:lol: No speed shifting here...

Once the engine warms up it runs pretty good. Not fast but enough torque to break the right side 255/60 loose in second from a roll. The engine will get a 280H Comp Cams upgrade and a day 2 Torker intake over winter. I've had these sitting for years , waiting for an engine to put them in. The intake is the old one from the 70's that positions the carb at a 45° angle to the engine for better runner flow. It should look pretty cool. It has cast manifolds for exhaust and I'll keep my eyes open for a decent set of headers too.
The core support he sent with is for a 67 and they are completely different from a 66. I had no idea there were so many differences in the 2 years. I got a good used one today from a guy in our Chevelle club. It needs a good blasting and paint but it's solid. He also has a better set of front fenders than what's on here and I will be getting them after he has them chemically stripped. He thought he had a left door too so I wouldn't need to use the ROC shell but he couldn't find it. Thinks he sold it last year with a 67 convert project car.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Scorpion intakes are too cool, my buddy has one on his 55. Sounds like it just needs some maintenance and should be a good car. At least the motor runs and it goes down the road, and can burn rubber! My 90 454SS was like that with the control arms, all the rubber was gone, how do people not notice or fix crap like that, I guess if you have to have someone do it, it's expensive. Hopefully its a "quick" project compared to others, have fun!


----------

